# Help with ID please ?!



## MissScarlett (Feb 10, 2014)

Found this little critter in a drum in south Gippsland , Vic . Any idea what kind of skink/lizard this may be?


----------



## Supra_man87 (Feb 10, 2014)

Marbled Gecko (Christinus marmoratus)


----------



## MissScarlett (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks Supra!!!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 14, 2014)

Apart from the fact that it is the only gecko species in that locality, it has the typical pattern and morphology of a Marbled Gecko including the distinctive heart-shaped expanded ends to the digits.

Blue


----------

